# Baby snail!!!



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Omw my brother just found one baby snail in his tank!
What to do now? Should he put the snail on his own in one of that little buckets in the water or is it okay for the little snail to stay in the big tank with all the other bigger snails and fish? Will he then be okay?
And just one snail?? Will there be more that he maybe just don't see right now?

PS: His snails are all like an yellow orange colour and the baby snail is black?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol. There should be, many, many more. Hundreds I believe. Don't worry, if they bred once..  

Funny you only see one, usually when they start going at it, they really start to infest.


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Omw really?? It's been two days now since we've seen the baby snail and haven't seen another one yet!? Weird..


----------

